
Backup storage for thousands of virtual machines using free tools - kvaps
https://itnext.io/backup-storage-for-thousands-of-virtual-machines-using-free-tools-b3909004bef2
======
kvaps
We needed a backup solution to handle thousands of backups each week and do it
as fast and efficiently as possible.

